# need help with z24i



## dirty deeds (Jan 8, 2013)

My 1986 fuel injected z24 has lost a lot of power (runs a bit sluggish) Timing is sparatic. I'll set it and it will run pretty good then shut it off and restart and it runs like crap. and it get a whopping 12 mpg. can barely keep it at 65 mph. not burning oil or smoking ,and is not running rich. new mass air flow sensor, filters, oxygen sensor. head and timing chain are less than two yrs. old. any suggestions ....


----------

